

Amazon Redshift: a fast, managed, petabyte-scale data warehouse service - damian2000
http://aws.amazon.com/redshift/?ref_=pe_8050_27349990

======
damian2000
> Reserved Instance pricing lowers the effective price to $0.228 per hour,
> under $1,000 per terabyte per year.

So for 1 Petabyte (= 1000 TB) you'd be looking at approx. $1,000,000 per year.

